# Bellator MMA PPV



## ariesboychik (Mar 3, 2014)

Bellator MMA is attempting to debut on PPV for the 2nd time now on May 17th with Eddie Alvarez vs. Michael Chandler III headlining. What do you think of Bellator's 2nd attempt at PPV?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ariesboychik said:


> Bellator MMA is attempting to debut on PPV for the 2nd time now on May 17th with Eddie Alvarez vs. Michael Chandler III headlining. What do you think of Bellator's 2nd attempt at PPV?


I look forward to watching the fights, and expect them to produce some good contests not yet announced. I'm happy to support this card with a purchase if they have a few good fights for me to watch, I relish the chance to support MMA promotions whose further success will continue to bolster the sport overall.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

It will ruin Bellator. Most of the people who watch Bellator watch it because it's free. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

MMATycoon said:


> It will ruin Bellator. Most of the people who watch Bellator watch it because it's free.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree. I like watching Bellator (they put on some great fights last night), but I won't pay to watch a PPV with one fight that I only vaguely care about (I find it hard to justify paying for a fight that has already happened twice, i.e. edgar/maynard, arlovski/Sylvia, couture/liddel, the upcoming penn/edgar).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Shlemenko versus Ortiz should be a good fight on the card now.


----------

